
Fluent, The Startup Promising The Future Of Email - sbashyal
http://techcrunch.com/2012/05/31/first-impressions-on-fluent-the-startup-promising-the-future-of-email/
======
nirajr
How is slapping a new UI on top of email 'revolutionary' and lead to the
'future of email'?

I think a lot of us are living under the delusion that we can fix any problem
with a new UI.

